# Panic/freeze when changing console display MODE



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been shifting display modes:

```
# vidcontrol MODE_32
# vidcontrol MODE_22
# vidcontrol MODE_3
etc ...
```

Then sys crashed.
Only that, 1 time, I've succeeded in catching core dump.

After that, I only had sudden freezes, while shifting between MODEs(above) and nothing could be done, except hard reset, in those cases.


```
# cat info.20
Dump header from device /dev/ad4s3b
  Architecture: i386
  Architecture Version: 2
  Dump Length: 71131136B (67 MB)
  Blocksize: 512
  Dumptime: Fri Jan 22 06:09:46 2010
  Hostname: blackhole.starforce.biz
  Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
  Version String: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jan 18 07:19:45 CET 2010
    root@blackhole.starforce.biz:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
  Panic String: double fault
  Dump Parity: 1544647242
  Bounds: 20
  Dump Status: good
```
This is backtrace:
http://www.starforce.biz/this.txt

I also noticed something VERY important, unrelated to this panic itself.

Before, there were always 2 files, for dump, in /var/crash: (Ie:5)
info.5
vmcore.5

Now there is also third file:
core.txt.5
Now this third one, hold immense amount of data about my sys.,
*Including* backtarce, that I posted above, which I've done manually --> *it is same*, to the one, in core.txt.5

I thing FreeBSD devs did this, so they wouldn't have to pester retarded user, to supply them with *quality* info about crash.
So they made this automated script, so users could just hand them over created file.

Yeah I understand them..., sometimes it is easier do handle machines then retards 

But that file is not for everyones eye!


----------



## richardpl (Jan 23, 2010)

Do not use syscons that much on RELEASE, it is little improved on CURRENT but it is still crap, there is project to
replace it with something better.

When reporting problems use mailing list and not forums.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok.
Anyway, now is all well, as I've found my fav., eye candy combination of font/MODE_/color attributes for console, and have set it, in rc.conf

I am happy now, but during probing process I had zilion freezes.


----------

